# Whys the SIMA convention so much $$?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm far from a cheapass.. but seriously? It makes you enter all your information then page 2 shows $345.00 and that doesnt include half of the stuff i was interested in attending?

Travel by car from NJ with fuel/tolls then hotel cost for a few nights would be a lot. I considered going with a couple people just to save on the costs besides the registration, but now all 3 that considered it, i know will not go for a nearly $400 registration!

Oh well.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Believe it or not it is worth the money, I don't go every year due to finances. There is a lot that goes into it that cost from speakers, renting the convention center, all the time the staff spends organizing, etc.
It's tough at times it can be alot of money to a smaller contractor (which i would consider us), but on the flip side there was talk of having a series geared toward smaller contractors, I don't know what became of it, but if the smaller contractor don't come there is no point in having the series.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Ramairfreak98ss;1477415 said:


> I'm far from a cheapass.. but seriously? It makes you enter all your information then page 2 shows $345.00 and that doesnt include half of the stuff i was interested in attending?
> 
> Travel by car from NJ with fuel/tolls then hotel cost for a few nights would be a lot. I considered going with a couple people just to save on the costs besides the registration, but now all 3 that considered it, i know will not go for a nearly $400 registration!
> 
> Oh well.


I was thinking the same thing !!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Since it costs me 50 bucks just for breakfast for the wife and kids I think its worth it. And this time I don't even have to listen to them,and I can just talk about plowing with other guys!


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Cheapest money you will ever spend on education!!!


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

Not to be mean, but I am not feeling your pain. I have to go 1630 miles. Driving this year. Come see booth 427. I have made the trip 8 out of the last 10 years. I have always felt like I got my money's worth. The formal learning is good but the informal learning is great. If you have not been, then suck it up and go. If you have gone and disagree with me...fine. I consider it a cost of doing business. payup


----------



## Head1 (Nov 26, 2011)

Amen !!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Well said Szorno!
I will give you an Amen also! lol


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

The cost of 1 push, on 1 account, 1 season. Yeah. WAAAAY too much to pay.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Its got to be a money maker for them, I received a SIMA postcard or newsletter every week for the last 2 months reminding me about Buffalo


----------

